# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  E-book cultivo : TOMATE y TECNOLOGIA EM !!!

## kscastaneda

En mi blog de agroforum he publicado parte del ebook. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos CastañedaTemas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Cultivo de tomate dominator Asesoramiento en instalación de cultivo de tomate indeterminado Manual de Cultivo: TOMATE E-book cultivo : TOMATE y TECNOLOGIA EM !!!

----------


## Javier_Pdlo

Estoy empezando a hacer una pequena prueba de 5 hectareas en Ica.  No quieres compartir tu informacion libre de costo?  No es la idea del foro?  Avisame, gracias!

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado Javier: 
Soy Ing. Agrónomo, de La Molina con experiencia en el cultivo de tomate. He conducido lotes de mas de 100 hectáreas, con diversos híbridos, básicamente en la zona de Barranca en lo que era Fundo AGROGUAYABITO hoy AGROKASA. Tambíen he trabajado en invernaderos de tomate larga vida, así que si necesitas algo de información te puedo ayudar. En Chincha, he asesorado a algunos productores en la zona de Grocio Prado. También he hehco algunos trabajo de tomate en sierra. 
Para las condiciones de Ica, lugar que visité durante el fenómeno El Niño, puedo decirte que en términos generales el tema de la mosca Blanca y el consecuente contagio dle Geminivirus es uno de los problemas que podrían afectarte. 
Para ello es necesario en principio que escojas la variedad que vas a sembrar. 
Por ejemplo puedes comprar semilla importada de los Hibridos Heinz. También tienes al famoso híbrido Tyson y el Dominator. Eso es en cuanto a los tomates determinados. 
En cuanto a los indeterminados, el Gionina y el Nirvana son muy buenos. El Santa Fé de Asgrow también es muy muy rendidor. 
El tema de la Sanidad cambia de un lugar a otro, pues ello depende de muchos factores. Por ejemplo en algunos lugares a la mosca Cecydomidae *Prodiplosis longifila,* puede caer con un producto X en Paiján, pero en Cañete no funciona.  
Las plagas serían el problema mas importante con el que tendrías que lidiar. En cuanto al manejo nutricional, el tomate es tragón, por ejemplo una dosis 250- 150- 350 -60-20 (N-P-K-Ca-Mg), ojo es referencial. Pero eso si, una vez que inicia la floración no descuidar el trinomio AGUA-CALCIO-BORO. 
Si necesitas mayor información puedes escribirme al mail adriansoto75@hotmail.com 
Saludos 
Ing. A. Soto
CIP 106361

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estoy empezando a hacer una pequena prueba de 5 hectareas en Ica. No quieres compartir tu informacion libre de costo? No es la idea del foro? Avisame, gracias!

 Hola a los 2: 
Disculpen mi instromisión en este asunto, pero quiero aprovechar para aclarar este aspecto que *Javier_Pdlo* acaba de mencionar en la cita de arriba. 
Es verdad que uno de los principales objetivos del foro es fomentar el libre intercambio de información entre sus usuarios, en favor del aprendizaje y en favor de nuestra agricultura, porque si nos aconsejamos unos a otros, seguro que nuestra agricultura podría mejorar. 
Sin embargo -y es lo que quiero aclarar- *cada usuario es libre de compartir la información que desee, con el usuario que desee. En ese sentido, el foro no obliga a nadie a brindar información si es que el usuario no desea compartirla.* 
A ese respecto, quiero decirles que como admnistrador del foro, sé personalmente de gente que NO desea compartir información con otros agricultores; tal vez por flojera, por falta de tiempo o por simple egoísmo. Por eso yo estoy tratando de promover el foro como una herramienta para que ustedes, los agricultores, puedan intercambiar información útil que les permita mejorar en sus respectivos negocios. 
Quiero también aclarar -y de paso agradecer- que el usuario *kscastaneda* es uno de los usuarios que parece saber más sobre el tema (porque yo no sé casi nada de agricultura); y uno de los primeros usuarios en intercambiar información técnica, libremente con otros usuarios. 
En ese sentido, quiero pedirte *Javier_Pdlo*, que no presiones a otros usuarios con el argumento del objetivo de AgroFórum.pe, del libre intercambio de información; y te recomiendo que utilices el argumento de "porfavor". 
Tengo algo de experiencia participando en foros como este, y el secreto para conseguir que otros usuarios te ayuden, es ser educado, saludar, pedir porfavor, y siempre agradecer. 
Quiero invitar entonces a todos nuestros usuarios a intercambiar información para que crezcamos todos; y a la vez, quiero pedirle a todos nuestros usuarios también, que no nos aprovechemos de la nobleza de quienes están dispuestos a compartir conocimientos que han adquirido durante años y con mucha práctica. 
Finalmente, quiero decir que si fuera a cultivar tomate, yo me compraría "La Vida de un Tomate"  :Smile: ... Estoy seguro que me serviría un montón. 
Saludos a los dos y espero que les vaya bien en sus cultivos.

----------


## Javier_Pdlo

La verdad que mi pregunta fue sin presion y fue por simple curiosidad....gracias por la informacion.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Muchas gracias por la comprensión Javier_Pdlo, y de verdad espero que hayas podido conseguir la información que necesitabas. 
Espero que no te haya molestado mi aclaración, pero es necesario hacerlo para que no se malinterprete el foro. 
Sin duda coincido contigo en que sería buenísimo que todos compartan su información abiertamente, pero lamentablemente no todos están dispuestos a hacerlo. 
Te agradezco de nuevo tu comprensión, y muchas gracias también por participar del foro. 
Saludos y buena suerte

----------


## mbailetti

Hola Javier, pablo:
Volviendo al tomate...
Acudo a ustedes aprovechandome de sus conocimientos en el cultivo, estoy apoyando una tésis por el norte-Piura de tomate invernadero quiero hacer una prueba de indeterminados.
¿Qué híbridos me recomendarían ensayar para condiciones tropicales?, la idea es poder producirlo durante todo el año, incluso en verano que por acá le llaman infierno porque hace muchisisisimo calor.
Saludos.

----------


## srueda

Hola a todos; con mucho agrado, felicidad y algarabia he descubierto este foro; el cual es muy similar a todoautos.com.pe.... no se cual de los dos es mas antiguo...pero son muy buenas formas para intercambiar ideas, comentarios, dudas, y anecdotas de temas que nos apasionan. 
Mi experiencia en el otro foro es y ha sido enriquesedora...no se nada de autos...pero preguntando cosas para mi y mis amigos he logrado obtener buenas respuestas y porque no decirlo buenos amigos entre mecanicos, planchadores y pintores..espero que este foro se multiplique exponencialmente 
Por tanto amigo Cilloniz, agradesco el interes en desarrollar este foro¡¡¡  
No soy agronomo, ni mucho menos tengo tierras, sin embargo mi abuela si tiene unas pocas hectareas en paramonga, la cual mi padre que ya esta jubilado rescato con mucho esfuerzo y hoy dia puede ver en algo el fruto de su trabajo...claro que no es una gran extencion, es apenas 5 hectareas pero para un pasatiempo lucrativo esta bien no? 
Ing Castañeda...usted trabaja en procampo?... hace mucho trabaje ahi...me acuerdo del buen amigo frances Jean Philippe ... que conversando con él o contandoa sus anecdotas siempre tenias una persona de quien aprender...sobre todo de una persona muy habil para los negocios....guardo felices recuerdos del procampo de aquellos años, de las tiendas de paijan, viru y trujillo, del ing pedro, en general de mucha gente valiosa, gracias ing por compartir su informacion...se que lo hara...para el bien de todos los agricultores... y porque estamos en una epoca en donde los peruanos poco a poco nos estamos dando cuenta que entre nosotros no nos podemos poner piedras en el camino 
Bueno...les dejo algunas de mis fotos....espero les gusten...son nuestra ultima aventura agricola

----------


## kscastaneda

En mi blog de agroforum he publicado parte del ebook. 
Saludos.

----------


## mr green

Ingeniero carlos castañeda, digame usted, donde consigo ruzther y el 
mos-std, al mismo tiempo sus fichas tecnicas, hay otro producto que lo reemplaze? 
Gracias por su respuesta

----------


## kscastaneda

El rhuzter es de comercial andina y el most es si no me equivoco de Agroscience. Puedes hacer esto tambien : Puedes descomponer materia organica con 1 lt de em-compost para cada 10 ton de materia organica y lo volteas cada 10 días durante un mes y medio y listo tendras materia organica transformada en aminoacidos, enzimas, antibioticos y con los nutrientes disponibles para ese momento. 
Saludos, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda.

----------


## mr green

ok, gracias Ingeniero, esto para problemas de nematodes en hortalizas supongo que va bien. 
saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Hice mi tesis de post grado en control de nematodes en alcachofa con activados de EM-1 y los resultados son positivos a parte del enrraizamiento y menor problemas de enfermedades. 
Todavía no publico la tesis estoy en borrador. 
Saludos cordiales,

----------


## mr green

ok, cuando lo pubklique me pone al tanto, asi le compro su trabajo, gracias

----------


## Agroseed

Archivo adjunto 885Archivo adjunto 884     esto aparecio en mis plantines de tomate cibelia (indeterminado)  no es nada de daño por insecto aparecio en los bordes de una bandejas de 53 celdas.

----------


## srondoy

hola ing. carlos soy nuevo en esta comunidad y estoy interesado en la informacion que posee ya que estoy realizando una siembra en el piura de tomate de variedad pachacamac y estoy se me estan secando algunas plantas estas tienen 9 dias de nacidas y estan sembradas en bandejas
mi correo es:
srondoy@hotmail .com 
saludos cordiales,

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola, tienen 9 días de germinadas ok, si no desinfectaste la tierra para almacigo te debe estar atacando algún patogeno fungico radicular como Fusarium, Phytium o Rhizoctonia; aplicale : 
Parachupadera 2.5g/litro de agua al sustrato de la bandejas. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Castañeda

----------


## srondoy

ing. gracia por la informacion, le queria comentar he utilizado un sustrato que esta listo para ser utilizado en las badejas es un producto de canada no tengo en este momento el nombre al cual me indicaron que solo era de sembra y regar las plantas que se han secado he observado que sus raices estan completas e comversado con mi proovedor y me ha mensionado que por falta de agua el riego lo estamos haciendo por aspersion atraves de una mochila de fumigacion 2 veces al dia mañana y tarde.
me gustaria saber su comentario ingenio.  
saludos cordiales  srondoy@hotmail.com
nextel 103*9141

----------


## kscastaneda

Habria que ver si el sustrato es muy poroso y se seca rapido, si es el caso tendrias que modificar la frecuencia de riego. A estas alturas ya habrás trasplantado? 
Saludos,

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Estimados amigos:
La aparicion de esta pagina llena un vacio en la gran causa que constituye la agricultura en nuestra pais. Los legos en muchas materias relacionadas con esta actividad no podemos hacer otra que bendecir a todos aquellos profesionales o expertos en los diferentes manejos productivos que constantemente nos estan instruyendo y abriendo los ojos a muchos conocimientos.
Resulta por tanto muy valiosa y oportuna las aclaraciones de nuestro moderador en cuanto al manejo de la informacion que aqui se imparte o procesa. El respeto mutuo es la base de todo gran acuerdo y la felicidad para todos.
Mil disculpas por distraer la valiosa conversacion TOMATE Y TECNOLOGIA.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## kscastaneda

Estimados productores tomateros, DOMINATOR demanda 100 unidades de calcio, tenemos dos vías : 
Nitrato de calcio al 26% CaO, entonces 100/0.26 = 384.61 kg / 25 bolsa = 15.38 bolsas * S/.55 = S/. 846 sale aplicar las 100 unidades con Nitrato de calcio 
Calmax al 32.5% CaO., entonces 100/0.325 = 307.69 kg /25 bolsa = 12.3 bolsas * S/. 39 = S/. 480 sale aplicar las 100 undades con Calmax. 
Ahorro = S/. 366 nuevos soles /ha/campaña 
Beneficio a parte del aporte de calcio es que CALMAX evita lixiviación del nitrógeno, mejora nuestro suelo, desaliniza y aporta azufre. 
RECOMENDACION : Use fuente de Calcio CALMAX alternativa efectiva y economicamente viable.
EXPERIENCIA : Hubo agricultor tomatero de Santiago de CaO que manifesto haber tenido buen tomate con mayor consistencia y duración en mercado (vida post cosecha), el comprador le busco y le pago mejor precio. Manifesto haber colocado 15 bolsas de calmax / ha de tomate. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen control de Botrytis y de Prodiplosis al incrementar la eficacia de aplicación de los agroquimicos con : 
TRIADA AGUAS --> coadyuvante quimico que regula pH a 5 y neutraliza los carbonatos de calcio que determina la dureza del agua para que no reaccionan con los agroquimicos y no los bloqueen.
DOSIS : 100 a 200 g/cil. 
TRIADA IN-D --> coadyuvante fisico 5 en 1 que produce mayor humectación al romper la tensión superficial, mayor dispersión, penetración, adherencia y control de espuma.
DOSIS : 100 a 200 ml/cil 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimados colegas: 
Efectivamente, el tema del calcio en el tomate, sobre todo en híbridos de alto rendimiento es fundamental; elemento que trabaja bien con el boro. En cuanto a la dureza y resistencia en el mercado les comentaré una experiencia que pude desarrollar con un especialista internacional: Agua de mar vía fertirriego, a concentraciones del 5% 2 o 3 veces por semana durante la última etapa de la maduración.  
Esto pude constatarlo con híbridos indeterminados, y los resultados fueron interesantes. Se imaginan la cantidad de calcio y otros minerales que contiene el agua del mar????.  
Repito a bajas concentraciones y en periodos puntuales, porque seguramente pensarán en el tema de la salinidad, el cual como repetí siguiendo la secuencia de aplicaciones no es problema, debido a la baja concentración.  
Algo más respecto a la fertilización. Las aplicaciones de nitrato de potasio vía foliar nos ayudan mucho a la planta luego de la primera cosecha. 
Saludos y éxitos 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
989155793

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Angel excelente aporte, no solo contiene los minerales el agua de mar tambien contiene microorganismos; el potasio es cierto se debe aplicar : 
AL SUELO : a los 15 y 30 días después de floración que viene a ser aprox 35 y 50 días luego de trasplante.
FOLIAR : 4 aplicaciones de TRIADA QUEL EDTA 0-32-43 (fosforo+potasio+microelementos) 500g/cil + APU (trihormonal+aminoacidos+otros) 250 ml cada 15-20 luego de la 1ra flor cuajada con la finalidad de estimular más rameado, traslocación eficiente activa y desarrollo del fruto. Intercalar con aplicaciones de Triada quel Calcio 300g/cil + Triada quel boro 100g/cil ó Max calcio Boro 700 ml/cil dejando una semana. 
Recordemos que el Potasio sea cual sea la fuente, concentración y frecuencia de aplicación no influye sobre la CONSISTENCIA, más si influye sobre el RENDIMIENTO y número de frutos por plantas. Es el CALCIO quien nos da CONSISTENCIA, mayor duración, vida post cosecha. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda
044-94-7981326

----------

